# Dangers for new kittens



## rush&muffin (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. I posted about this in behaviour also but thought I would quickly bring it up here to see if I can get other advice as well. Muffin is pregnant, vet says 2-3 weeks and not very many kittens, probably 1-3. My other cat, rush, was neutered today. When he came back, muffin hissed and growled at him when he came near her. Before today they were the best friends ever-littermates, playmates, groomed each other, sleep curled up together, and hardly did anything without each other. Does anyone know how her new reaction to him will affect her because she is pregnant? Does she now see him as a threat to her kittens? Would she hurt her kittens trying to protect them from him? Should I keep him in another room, or another apartment, or just wait for her to get used to him? I would really like to see these two getting along like they were before, so I'd like to let them have some time to readjust to his new smell, and I think moving him out of the house right now would make it harder when he came back later. However if this puts the kittens in danger I guess there isn't much choice... I would also like to save her from any unnecessary stress since she is already quite young to be having kittens (only 8.5 months herself. we didn't realize she could get pregnant so young!! spaying as soon as she can.) What do you think? Is there any hope for two happy cats and 1-3 happy kittens living in the same house?? :?: :?: :?:

p.s. he wouldn't hurt the kittens. he isn't aggressive, plus they are his kittens and there haven't been any other male cats around to make him think these kittens are competition. i'm just concerned she will hurt them because she is afraid of him... so sad! she's afraid of her best friend! and poor him... he remembers her, but she hisses at him. loses his balls and best friend in the same day!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would make sure the two cats have the same odor. Rub them both with the same towel, or put a tiny drop of vanilla on the back of their necks. Once she gets close to giving birth, give her lots of privacy. Mother cats are very protective, and even though they're friends, I wouldn't be surprised if she chased him, or even attacked him. Make sure the door is closed so the tom cannot bother her. Remember, females can get pregnant while nursing kittens, sometimes within days of birth. 

This would be a good time to have the male neutered. Ask your vet when to bring in the female.


----------

